# Allergy Sufferers with Dogs



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Argh.

So, I'm one of those people who just randomly happened to have my allergies flair up this year like you wouldn't believe. The last two weeks have been a miserable experience, complete with trying just about every over-the-counter allergy medication in Walgreens.
Anyway, I called it quits and went to the doctor.

We did a scratch test for pretty much every allergen known to man (the panel was HUGE :twitch and the results were pretty much what I figured with one exception; I'm allergic to pet dander?!?! WHAT?!

I'm pretty shocked. I've been around dogs/animals alot and have never had any reaction...in my doctors opinion I'm "mild to moderate" severity, but "severely" allergic to tree and grass pollen...yaaaay.

Not getting a dog isn't an option for me. I've wanted a dog since I was 4. Ask my parents about my Christmas list every year.

So, my question is, how do you alleviate allergy symptoms that are caused by your dogs? Is there ANYTHING you can do to live peacefully with allergies AND have a dog? :Cry:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You do the allergy shots to get you immune................


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I have allergies that result in asthma attacks. While the allergy list includes pet dander and pollen - I find mold is the trigger. I clean a lot. Two dogs and two cats in my house. I vacuum every day, floors and furniture. Wash all bedding twice a week. Dust everything every weekend (especially fans) and steam clean every weekend. It seems like a lot but it's worth it. My work place is filled with dust and mold and I can't do anything about that so I take an airborne every day when I get to work to try to keep my immune system up. Claratin and Zyertec work really well for me for when the Santa Ana winds happen.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Honestly? It depends on the severity of your own allergy symptoms. The best choice for your allergies? Don't get a dog. :wink: But, if you feel like you would be missing out in life by not owning a dog, and you are willing to have mild to moderate allergy symptoms as a trade-off, there are things you can do.

I'm one of these people who feels I would be seriously missing out in life by not having a dog. I have asthma, I'm severely allergic to dogs, and I still live with two standard poodles. :smile: I like medium to large dogs, and standard poodles are the only breed that have I have encountered thus far that only bother my allergies mildly to moderately. Now, this is even with multiple allergy medications. Although, like you, I am allergic to ALL trees and grass outside, so I'd pretty much have to take allergy meds. even if I didn't have dogs. 

Do you already have a dog or are you looking to get one? If you are looking for a dog, what you want to do is find a low dander breed. Typically, these will be non-shedding dogs as they retain their dander in their coat. Some breeds, like poodles, actually seem to have less dander overall. Owning a low dander/non-shedding breed does not guarantee you won't have allergy symptoms. You probably will still. But, you may find that over time your body becomes relatively adjusted to YOUR specific dog. Additionally, by bathing your dog every 7-14 days, you will GREATLY reduce your allergy symptoms. This is particularly helpful for someone who is allergic to everything outside, as your dog runs around in it. 

Good luck!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You do the allergy shots to get you immune................


This is not true for allergies to dog dander, though. Hopefully, in the future, effective allergy shots that can reduce dog dander allergies will exist. 

Allergy shots administered for other allergies (like mold, pollen, trees, etc.) can be effective for many people. This could possibly help you live with a dog because your body will be reacting to less total allergens. 

That being said, allergy shots do NOT work for everybody. They didn't work for me, and they didn't work for several other people I know.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> You do the allergy shots to get you immune................


I was told this was an option, but it's not the end-all to the problem.
Also, I'm moving to another country in about a week...where I won't be covered by their social healthcare, lol.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Also, I recommend a HEPA air purifier.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My two daughters have horrible allergies to just about everything! My one daughter her eyes puff up around the guinea pig its really bad. and my other is like you allergic to poet dander. Now the one takes prescription allergy pills just like I do and my other one who was allergic to the pet dander went in for the shot series. She was allergic to almost everything on that scratch test! She went in weekly for the allergy shots then went in every two weeks eventually monthly. Her first trip was for the fast set of shots I had to sit with her and make sure she was fine. They give you the epi pen which she still has . and the series of shots was two years. which like I said you start out weekly the every two then monthly and I believe its then every other month its a series. She is much better but she can still tell when they trees are in bloom. She is almost 21 now so had this done starting at 16 so done almost I want to say 2 years now, but not quite. She right now does not take any other pills and is really doing way way better than she ever has. But it is expensive and it is a series of shots if you go that way. My daughter and myself we take Fexofenadine which is actually a 180mg tab generic for allegra. which I believe now I don't know the milligram dosage but I do know you can get allegra over the counter now. But we get this prescription. My sister also has pet dander issues and hay fever and she takes over the counter allergy pills with loratadine 10 mg and so do my other kids! Yep we have the allergies here ! Hope you find something that works for you. My daughter went to a really good allergist . Funny the kids and I all have allergies but my hubby he went in for the scratch test and there is that one they give you that everyone reacts to and he didn't! I beginning to wonder if he's a robot heehee!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have just the opposite problem, I have all the systems and have been tested twice for allergies. My allergist says I have rhino sinusitus, I wish I had a positive test on a panel because then I could at least have the option to have the shots to try to get the immunity to it. I'm hyper sensitive to everything but test positive for nothing. Lol

I also want to add that my brother had severe allergies when he was young but out grew them, and the whole 25 yrs that I did horses I never had an issue with allergies, it's only been the last 10 yrs.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

wags said:


> My two daughters have horrible allergies to just about everything! My one daughter her eyes puff up around the guinea pig its really bad. and my other is like you allergic to poet dander. Now the one takes prescription allergy pills just like I do and my other one who was allergic to the pet dander went in for the shot series. She was allergic to almost everything on that scratch test! She went in weekly for the allergy shots then went in every two weeks eventually monthly. Her first trip was for the fast set of shots I had to sit with her and make sure she was fine. They give you the epi pen which she still has . and the series of shots was two years. which like I said you start out weekly the every two then monthly and I believe its then every other month its a series. She is much better but she can still tell when they trees are in bloom. She is almost 21 now so had this done starting at 16 so done almost I want to say 2 years now, but not quite. She right now does not take any other pills and is really doing way way better than she ever has. But it is expensive and it is a series of shots if you go that way. My daughter and myself we take Fexofenadine which is actually a 180mg tab generic for allegra. which I believe now I don't know the milligram dosage but I do know you can get allegra over the counter now. But we get this prescription. My sister also has pet dander issues and hay fever and she takes over the counter allergy pills with loratadine 10 mg and so do my other kids! Yep we have the allergies here ! Hope you find something that works for you. My daughter went to a really good allergist . Funny the kids and I all have allergies but my hubby he went in for the scratch test and there is that one they give you that everyone reacts to and he didn't! I beginning to wonder if he's a robot heehee!


Me too! I was allergic to everything on the scratch test except mold and food allergies. Unfortunately, as I said earlier, allergy shots had no effect.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have severe allergies and asthma (seems to be a recurring theme here!). Certain breeds of dogs (Boxers, etc,) and certain breeds of cats (seems to be medium hair) will really set me off. However, I was a vet tech for years and own dogs and cats. I found that with my worst allergy producing cat, I couldn't even hold her for the first 3 months without sneezing and choking up, but after that I was fine with her. I built up a tolerance after living with her. The same thing when we got Shadey. I itched terribly after hugging him but after a few months I was fine. I think it's the same principle as the allergy shots.

Now, as far as pollen and mold.....I live on Allegra (which you can no longer get as prescription since it's over the counter :frown: at least thru my insurance). We also have a hepa filter machine in every room of our house and I NEVER open the windows. We live with the air conditioner on in this area.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Argh.
> 
> So, I'm one of those people who just randomly happened to have my allergies flair up this year like you wouldn't believe. The last two weeks have been a miserable experience, complete with trying just about every over-the-counter allergy medication in Walgreens.
> Anyway, I called it quits and went to the doctor.
> ...


aw...you can have a dog and there are plenty of breeds with low pet dander that you can cuddle and play with....i do not recommend a pug 

but there are lots of breeds for you..

plus, as whiteleo said you can get allergy shots.

you can remove your carpeting and lay linoleum or wood....

get leather for furniture....

many people can live with allergies and dogs.......it might not be ideal for seasonal allergies can be a pain, but it's that way for most folks.....we just love our dogs and have to have them, come what may.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Holy crap.

I didn't realize so many people had allergies?!
It IS however, nice to see that plenty of people still can handle living with pets that are technically allergic to them.

I DON'T actually have any pets at the moment, but I spend a good deal of time with my sister's dogs.
Now that I think about it, I never had any reaction before Lucy came into the picture. Winston (airedale) never gave me any issues allergy wise, but I've seemed to be more and more sneezy/watery eyes/itchy since Lucy has been around.  I just attributed it to the allergy "season", but maybe it is her...she's got awful skin problems at the moment and is flaking skin left and right.

Looks like I'll be doing alot more cleaning than intended.

The shots will be a last resort option. I'm not big into making weekly visits and on-going care like that. Plus, the cost, and finding an allergist in the small town I'll be in will be unlikely. I just filled my prescription for nasal sprays and bought some Allegra. Hopefully this will get me by, at least until the spring is over. >.<


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dog Allergies|Hypoallergenic Dog Breeds

here's just one website that you may find helpful....type in 'low dander dogs' and see what is recommended.

there are also recommendations for keeping your allergies at a minimum....just keep in mind that there will be three weeks during spring and three weeks during summer where everyone suffers more than usual, because that's just the way it is. : )


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I am allergic to guinea pigs, hay, dust, mold, etc. And at one point had eight cavies living in my house. Now I am down to three and things are much easier. But the best thing that helped my allergies was keeping everything clean, and keeping air flowing.

Keeping your dog well-groomed is important, to keep excess dander at bay. As is vacuuming, dusting, etc like mischiefgrrl said.

On days when it's really bad, I take an allergy pill. I don't like to but if it'll keep me functional [and I need to be], I take it. Usually Claritin.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I wonder if they can break it down into specific 'Pets' as to what dander you are allergic to. Cats really bother me, I'm fine if I don't touch the cat or sit down on a chair with a ton of cat hair on it, but as soon as that happens.......just plan on being miserable! 

And I've noticed my allergies are INSANE when we visit a certain friends house! THey have 5 labs and it seems like if 2 certain dogs rub up against me, my allergies go whacko. I find that odd b/c I have 3 dogs and they have never bothered me, 2 of them being labs. 

Thinking further into it...I wonder if what you feed them matters how much their dander bothers us???


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> I wonder if they can break it down into specific 'Pets' as to what dander you are allergic to. Cats really bother me, I'm fine if I don't touch the cat or sit down on a chair with a ton of cat hair on it, but as soon as that happens.......just plan on being miserable!
> 
> And I've noticed my allergies are INSANE when we visit a certain friends house! THey have 5 labs and it seems like if 2 certain dogs rub up against me, my allergies go whacko. I find that odd b/c I have 3 dogs and they have never bothered me, 2 of them being labs.
> 
> Thinking further into it...I wonder if what you feed them matters how much their dander bothers us???


I wondered that, as well. :\
They're still feeding Lucy some crap kibble that the person who adopted her to them gave them, but I don't know how much bearing that might really have.
It's worth checking into.

I DO however, remember puffing up like the Michelin Man as a kid when we'd visit my aunt, who had 4 cats and 5 dogs. Maybe it has to do with size? :noidea:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

My family and I are all allergic to a lot of things. Me and my mom have the worst of it. We're both allergic to all kinds of trees, grasses, pollens etc. as well as certain foods, mold and pet dander. We both have a much worse reaction to cat dander than to dog dander. 

We vacuum floors, curtains and furniture every day with a completely sealed vacuum that uses bags and a HEPA filter. Bedding is washed twice a week. We also have air purifiers and use a steam cleaning machine to clean most surfaces, and for those surfaces we don't, we make our own cleaners using vinegar, baking soda, etc. Keeping the house nice and clean using natural cleaners helps tremendously. We use the all natural approach, so I don't use Zyrtec anymore, which, to be honest, I had a lot of side effects (drowsiness, fatigue, dry eyes, headache, all over general "weird" feeling) while on it and had problems coming off it (extreme itching all over). I now use a neti pot, shower every night before bed, and take a spoonful of raw honey everyday. It helps tremendously. I'm also super careful to always wash my hands and arms after petting either Spike or the cats. It's manageable, and I couldn't live without cats or dogs.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not going to fret about it too much.

It seems like a majority of the symptoms can be alleviated by good house keeping if you're just "mildly" allergic.

If nothing else, I'll find a medication that can be taken daily (either nasal spray or pill form) and manage it that way. 

Thanks for all the awesome responses. Seriously, this forum rocks!


----------

